# Juicy Couture sizes



## cablegiirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Do Juicy sizes run small? I have a Juicy hoodie, that's a large and it's pretty snug. But in most other hoodies I wear a medium or a large and the large is NEVER snug.

Just curious...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't wear the brand so I couldn't say. It's weird how brands are like that... there is one brand in oz that up until the last year or so I was always a medium, large or even EXTRA large in, and now suddenly, I fit into their xxs clothing. And if anything I'm bigger than ever.

I wish sizing was more standardized!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2008)

Size large is size small lmao


----------

